# Svs vs Paradigm



## Snead

Hey guys I have a cc190 center from Paradigm that I got for a good deal. So I'm building the rest of my system from there. 

So to get to my question what would be better for 98% movies and 2% music SVS or Paradigm . They both blow my Klipsch Quintets away. Iv owned SVS sub before and defiantly going back to them for that, but not heard there speakers. Iv heard good things about Paradigm and my local shop sales them . So what I'm trying to say is I need some feed back on the two.


----------



## Tufelhundin

You didn't mention S Series or M Series, while the S Series are very nice speakers my ears and eyes prefer the M Series.


I have not heard the Paradigm CC but I do love the way some of their Floor Standers sound...and look.:T I have heard the SVS Center and pretty much all of their line up "sans the SSS", I have a RS200 Bigfoot center and love it and its the reason i went with that line of speaker, I will say that SVS MCS is right there and it anchors the dialog to the screen and it sound excellent. 

What AVR/Amp are you running?

If you decide on the M Series they tend to like a little more "oomph" but having said that I have a friend that has the M Series/PCU and he has a Onkyo 707 and it does fine.


Cool part about SVS is that you can order a center and listen to it for 45 days in your on home....then you can see if it sounds, looks right.




PS: I feel that if you go either Paradigm or SVS your 98/2 HT/Music will change to 50/50 or even more towards music.:T


----------



## recruit

For the best Bangs for your bucks SVS is certainly the way to go and you would have to start spending Studio money on Paradigm before getting nearer to the SVS performance, my choice would be SVS over the Paradigm and save your self some money for some films.


----------



## Snead

I think that is what I'm going to do. I love there subs and from what I'm hearing about the speakers there in the same league as there subs.


----------



## tonyvdb

yes they are, the tweeters they use in their speakers are very high end. For the money you wont do better.


----------



## IrishStout

I am currently auditioning the the SVS S-Series speakers, more percisely the STS-02 and MSC-02. I have a Klipsch 10" Sub. If you do not listen to music now, once you hear these speakers, you might be drawn to listen to more. The mid range on these speakers are amazing. I to own the Qunitet's and now use them as my surrounds, and once you hear the SVS you will hear sounds like never before. You will feel like you are listening to the band live. This also transfers well into movies with great sound tracks and detailed sounds... like walking glass falling in the background. The sound travels the front stage perfectly from left to right and back again. However, I find the center to be a little lack luster for movies.. unless you increase the centre speaker a little bit I find at times it is can be (lots of action going on with dialogue) hard to hear the dialogue sometimes. For instance you can hear someone yelling in a movie, and you can tell they are yelling but for me it just didn't sound like someone yelling.. no kind of jump back oh my gosh kind of feeling.. But again, I have not setup my receiver optimally for these speakers right now as I am using the stock setting as I am comparing these speakers to some Klipsch RF82's and RC62. Again, do not get me wrong the SVS are amazng speakers and had the Klipsch not been on sale for half off I would have not though twice about the SVS, but I had to give both these speakers a run for the money. I have had both sets of speakers now for 2 1/2 weeks and I am still undecided.. remember the SVS's cost $1300 Cdn and the Klispch are over $2200 full price. Anyway, once you get your S series (if these are indded what you bought) I would be really interested in hearing what you think about the speakers.. I am sure you are going to LOVE EM!! The detail is just fantastic..


----------



## bambino

I am a bonofied Paradigm "fanboy", always have been but i've got to go with the rest of the crowd on this as you will get more for your money with SVS, Paradigms keep on ticking (i have a pair of Monitor 3's pushing 17 years) but they cost you.:T


----------



## recruit

Paradigm are making a very good name for themselves here in the UK now especially with the Sub1 & 2 being released, but SVS is deep rooted now in the UK with quite a following, and the price differences are substantial when compared to SVS subs, with there new line of SB subs it just strengthens there line up even further but I would certainly love to hear a Sub1 in action.


----------



## Moonfly

I think the SVS and Paradigm subs are aimed at different markets. Looking at the respective ranges, the Paradigm line up is dominated by sealed designs. SVS have a much larger selection (comparatively speaking), of larger ported subs. The offshoot is as people say, the SVS subs will give more performance for your money, certainly when it comes to low frequency high spl output.

I think the biggest differences would be in how the respective products sound. Ported and sealed subs have a fairly different sound character and only a demo would reveal which you would prefer. I think comparing something like the SVS SB13 against the Paradigm Seismic 110 would be very interesting. On paper, the SVS should be the best performer but thats a tough call. 

With your stipulation that your main concern is HT, then to get the most from your money I would have to agree with recruit. Your going to want a nice high performance ported sub, to get the most performance for your money, and SVS certainly cater for your needs here, more so than Paradigm IMO. As noted, the higher performing Paradigm are higher in their range and have a fair premium attached.

Another vote for SVS :T


----------



## bambino

I would have to agree that the 2 company's and price ranges are aimed at different audiances. I too would love to hear both of the company's top performing subs, just to hear the differance the doller makes.


----------



## Snead

I don't know if it would be that much a difference . I'll just take my extra cash and put it towered my HT  I'll just stick with SVS


----------



## recruit

Snead said:


> I don't know if it would be that much a difference . I'll just take my extra cash and put it towered my HT  I'll just stick with SVS


That seems to be the right/best choice IMO :T


----------



## bambino

recruit said:


> That seems to be the right/best choice IMO :T


I'll second that.


----------



## Moonfly

Do I even need to third it


----------



## bambino

Moonfly said:


> Do I even need to third it


You should just to be sure.:heehee:


----------



## Snead

Well guys my wife did not like the SVS looks so I had to return them. Guess its back to Klipsch, Paradigm or something els.


----------



## IrishStout

But how did they sound? Did you get the STS-02? What did she not like about them? Just curious?


----------



## ojojunkie

WAF sometimes play a big role in our gear acquisations. 

Paradigm and Klipsch both have good looks that will appeal to your wifey's taste. Digm's Reference Series have very gorgeous look to take for consideration. :T


----------



## recruit

This is where sometimes you have to put your foot down and be firm in your decision and ignore the WAF :yikes: no seriously though it can be hard work trying to convince your other half into accepting your purchase, I had one of the first PC+ range of subs and no matter what I did or said she was having none of it and she even wanted me to upgrade so that I could choose a more friendlier looking sub :innocent:

I do think the new SB+ range look the business though, would she not let you go for one of them?


----------



## Snead

I'll have to look into those she likes the Paradigms and the Klipsch ref but don't hurt to try them.


----------



## bambino

If she didn't care for the SVS then i wouldn't think she would care for the Paradigm Monitor series either, which means you'll have to step up to there Reference line or Signature line and either one of those is going to take a bite out of your wallet but well worth it IMO. Good luck and look forward to what you come up with.:T


----------

